# Straw prices,WOW



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

$110-120 a ton for lg sqrs of straw!!!!


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

That seems to be the price that people are paying here also. There has been alot of corn stover and bean stubble baled and used for bedding as a result of this. It has made small grains competitive for acres to some small ammount, eventhough we have been struggling with 4 years of fusarium damaged and discounted wheat crops.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

$5+/sm square here--About $200-250/ton

Ralph


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Interstate highway project paying $7/bale here for twine tied small squares.


----------



## NCSteveH (Jun 30, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Interstate highway project paying $7/bale here for twine tied small squares.


Just sold 2500 small sq for $6.25/bale, $277/ton. Should help some with the cost of a new storage building.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

We have 2000-3000 idiot cubes of oat straw in our barns we could move at those prices...


----------



## JerryFischer (Aug 10, 2011)

We still have 250 Big Rounds of Wheat Straw net wrapped, 1000 Lb. bales to move, been selling at field for $50 a bale........


----------



## wheatridgefarmMD (Sep 14, 2008)

5500 small bales in the barn. at $7/bale someone please come get it and take it out there. were avg 1.5 to 3 a bale at the auctions if your lucky enough to find someone to bid on it.


----------



## aaron (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm ranging 5 - 7 a bale. I have an app that always check on my phone for pricing for crops I grow. Top Crop or top producer or something.

Here found the website: Top Crop App - Crop Stocks in Real Time


----------

